# accessing blocked sites



## navino87 (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi guys...

My friend is doing his II year CSC.... At his hostel rooms they have provided them with internet connection... But he tells that it is of no use because most of the sites are blocked.... He cant download any stuffs... All the downloading sites are also being blocked... 

It seams that he want to browse all sites, Download from servers like rapidshare, megaupload etc... He is asking me whether there is any way to access the blocked sites...

Please tell me the ways by which he can access blocked sites... So that i can help him out...

Thanks in advance...


----------



## satyamy (Nov 16, 2006)

well that's illegal
ok i'll tell u the way by PM


----------



## navino87 (Nov 17, 2006)

Thx satyamy...

Its not for some illegal purpose... He cant even access microsoft download page and nokia download page...


----------



## nitish_mythology (Nov 17, 2006)

Dont know abt downloading........
But he can use sites like vtunnel to view them!


----------



## satyamy (Nov 17, 2006)

navino87 said:
			
		

> Thx satyamy...
> 
> Its not for some illegal purpose... He cant even access microsoft download page and nokia download page...


 
actually i not mean that
i mean to say is, if his college auth. has not given him permission than its illegal
well i think coll. aut. must not have any prob to give per. to use site like u told
i think they are using some firewall that is blocking all ports & access to web.......


----------



## navino87 (Nov 17, 2006)

thank u nitish_mythology

but it seams but the proxy sites given by satyamy and nitish_mythology are blocked... is there any other new, good proxy sites or some other technique????


----------



## aditya.shevade (Nov 17, 2006)

@satyamy.... please PM me too.....


----------



## satyamy (Nov 17, 2006)

see friend 
i can give u some other links to open website blocked by firewall
but i will only work till ur College admin. is unaware
when they block this one u'll again get unable to open
till than try
but i think ur college wont able to find this one quickly bcoz this one also hide ur IP
one more thing site like rediff.com, yahoo.com open their Indian Pages when we open it from India, But using these links to open can open their deault page which may be Yahoo US, Rediff India Abroad so u have to see that

i have PM u that one
__________
can u tell me what or which firewall ur col. admin. use......?


----------



## aditya.shevade (Nov 17, 2006)

I don't want it for myself. I have unlimited broadband connection at home. It's for my firends who want to access orkut at the college. But the college has blocked all sites right from espnstar or even cricinfo. That sucks.

I don't have any idea what do they use. They have a server of their's and I think that they do not allow those sites from the server itself. Plus there are some 400 PCs running on one 512kbps connection so the speed sucks too.

Aditya


----------



## manas (Nov 18, 2006)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=14422@aditya.shevade

This link may help you:

*labnol.blogspot.com/2005/12/how-to-access-blocked-websites.html


----------



## Akshay (Nov 18, 2006)

U can also try this *LINK*


----------



## nitish_mythology (Nov 18, 2006)

I use magictrainstation to access orkut on my skool!!!!!!!!!!
Visit this thread
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40710


----------



## navino87 (Nov 18, 2006)

I gave my friend the following sites:

*www.superprivacyguard.com/index.php
*www.hidemyass.com/
*radio-farda.com/
*proxyfree.org/
*www.torrify.com/
*stayinvisible.com/
*www.kproxy.com/
*www.pimpmyip.com/
*pinktaco.5u.com/pxy123.html
*daveproxy.co.uk/
*dynaproxy.com/
*www.linfoxdomain.com/proxy/
*www.bypassfilter.net/prxy.htm
*www.highschoolproxy.com./
*www.shadow-click.com/
*myspace-anonymous-proxy.xtreview.com/mod_perl/proxy.pl
*www.surfinter.net/
*www.hidemyway.com/
*www.msproxy.net/
*kproxy.com/
*www.surfinter.net/
*labnol.blogspot.com/2005/12/how-to-access-blocked-websites.html
*wpc2514.amenworld.com/index.jsp
proxyhero.com
surfinsecret.com
safeforwork.net
vtunnel.com
proxieslist.net
proxyfree.de
calculatepie.com
karatechipmunk.com
homemadespacecraft.com
mathtunnel.com
magictrainstation.com
ghost1.com
peppermintsteaksauce.com
cooltunnel.com
ghostproxy.com

But unfortunately only *www.msproxy.net/, *kproxy.com/ had worked for him... and after few minutes they blocked *kproxy.com/ also  He is asking me what to do..... 

He is telling that most of the old, popular sites are blocked so asking me to give some new sites...


----------



## nitish_mythology (Nov 19, 2006)

In my skoool all the sites with word proxy on them r banned!!!


----------



## navino87 (Nov 19, 2006)

So can you give me a list of sites without the word proxy in it....


----------

